# HOWTO: Beat anxiety attacks without drugs



## Noremacam (Sep 12, 2006)

I've been watching this part of the forum for some time now, and I thought this section really needed some sort of guide for surviving and even beating anxiety attacks, so I thought I'd start by posting everything I know and maybe everyone else can add on their own tips.The first thing I think that has to change to help prevent anxiety attacks is to first understand(even in spite of what your doctor may say), is that you have complete control over you anxiety, even when in pain from IBS. Right now, if you wanted to, you could give yourself an attack right now - you can feel your stomach turn, your bowels complain, and your heart race, and a million other uncomfortable symptoms - just by thinking about it. Try it(at an appropriate time). If nothing else this proves that yes, you do have control over it. You have to get it into your head that you have control and not only the ability to cause attacks but end them as well. Without this mentality nothing on this list, in my opinion, will work. Even if you fail at stopping an attack, you have to maintain this "faith" that you can control your anxiety and you can stop it.The easiest way I find to relax is breathing exercises. I find breathing in to the count of 3 and out to the count of 6 really helps me relax. Breathing out slowly REALLY helps relax. Holding your breath makes your anxiety worse. If you have a rapid heartbeat, doing this exercise 3-4 times(or however many you want) will really help slow down your heart, and as a bonus you'll find your extremities will feel better coz you're breathing more efficiently(ie. no more tingling extremities).The biggest key to ending an attack is diversion - you're not allowed to think about your anxiety(this is gospel for ending anxiety attacks). There's a number of "tricks" I use to do that. Your mind must be completely occupied. Sometimes I play games on my cell phone and constantly try to win, and think about that. Another trick I use is thinking about politics(stuff that makes you mad works best for me). I think about what I'd do to fix the problem, or what I'd do if I were *insert government/company role here*. If you have a favorite music group, dissect the lyrics to some of their songs and think about what each line "means"(of course, avoid any music that will reinforce depression or anxiety). If you go to church, pick up a prayer list and pray for others in your church, or otherwise pray for your friends/family. No matter how much pain you may feel from IBS or whatever, you still are not allowed to think about it or yourself.Make sure that those around you that you deal with regularly understand NOT to ask you about your anxiety. Tell them they should never ask "are you ok?" This is the anti-midas for beating anxiety - when asked, you immediately focus on yourself and your anxiety, and the question makes you think that something is wrong with you, which in turn fuels your anxiety. Others should either ignore your anxiety, or reassert them. Instead of "Are you ok?" it should be "You are ok.", if anything at all.Lastly, just as your mind can give you terrible anxiety, it's also capable of giving yourself complete relaxation if you know how. This however takes LOTS of practice but it really pays off. In a nutshell, you relax each part of your body one part at a time. For this exercise, you start with the breathing exercise(mentioned above). Do this however many times you feel are necessary. I do it about 3-4 times. Next, you close your eyes, and start using your imagination. First start with your scalp. Imagine your hair(or scalp if you're bald) being brushed very gently and very softly(I sometimes imagine my girlfriend running her fingers through my hair, but it can be anything, even a light cloth or cotton or a cloud - you get the idea). And the very touch makes the tip top of your head completely relaxed. Imagine this relaxing sensation working down your forehead and down the back of your head - making your eyebrows heavy. Imagine the sensation massaging your neck and then your shoulders. Keep going down your body, going through your arms and your hands, you chest, your stomach, your waist, and your legs and feet. Spend as much time on each part of the body as you want reinforcing the relaxing feeling across each part of the body. It's extremely wise to practice this a number of times when you're not having anxiety. The more you do it the more it comes naturally.This is everything I can think of that I do when I have anxiety attacks. I really hope this helps. Feel free to add to the list!Oh and one last thing, don't give in to pity when this doesn't work "like a charm". It takes lots of practice to stop and prevent anxiety attacks, so don't feel pitied or ashamed if it doesn't work right away.


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think you've got the right idea. Relaxation, meditation, self talk (talking yourself down).


----------

